# dexedrine



## BiG DoG (Oct 30, 2009)

anybody know about this stuff?

Im told that it could help for fat loss. would it be a stimulant, or thermo?

did a search on this site and found out its a class 2 controlled drug. this is all i found out to this point. 

does it have its place in fat loss or the gym, how would it be used? I have access to 5 mg

heard it was used as a big diet drug , back in the day.

thanks to everyone who contributes.


----------



## Marat (Oct 30, 2009)

Dexedrine functions as an anorectic (i.e. suppesses hunger). Not sure on dosing.


----------



## Built (Oct 30, 2009)

I take 25mg daily in divided doses for ADHD. So far it hasn't done shit for my weight.


----------



## BiG DoG (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks guys, ill stick with eca as there isnt much info out there and safety is an issue for me.


----------

